# How to Mod your Rubik's brand Storebought



## Nukoca (Apr 28, 2009)

Part two will be the hacking apart of the core and replacing rivets with screws.


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 28, 2009)

This is great for people who are not willing to buy a DIY and don't know how to get their own cube to perfection . . .


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 28, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> This is great for people who are not willing to buy a DIY and don't know how to get their own cube to perfection . . .



For the core-hacking one, you have to buy a new core from cube4you.


----------



## davidgreece (May 25, 2010)

*sanding cubies*

if you have a rubiks storebought, could you sand the corner of cubies so they dont lock up?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 25, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> if you have a rubiks storebought, could you sand the corner of cubies so they dont lock up?



I did this with my Cow Cube and It worked out pretty nicely. It made it a little bit looser, and less locky. It doesn't make it amazing, but definitely better. Although, I'm assuming that if you sanded it too much, and wouldn't turn out well.


----------



## musicninja17 (May 25, 2010)

So looks like i'm going to mod mine.....will post results.....


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 25, 2010)

I sanded all the cubies of my store bought awhile back. Surprisingly, it's almost as good as my F-II.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 25, 2010)

i took my store bought and made all of my corners to where all of them were completely rounded and had no sharp edges on it at all (except for the bottom point of course) and lubed it heavily with crc to smooth over any possible rough spots i may have left and now its very well possible that it could be someones main speed cube and it would be mine but it i like my type A III-F way too much (it fits my quick and crisp style better)


----------



## musicninja17 (May 26, 2010)

Anyone have a similar video to the one above? It's taken down now


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 26, 2010)

Use Pestvic's mod.
Or get a DIY...


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 28, 2011)

look here








Spoiler


----------



## Bapao (Dec 28, 2011)

I only swapped the core and "screws" for MHZ ones. That lets you loosen the cube to a point where it's much easier to turn. Still hurts my hands though ...


----------



## toruu (Dec 28, 2011)

I sanded down the edges so that they look like the f2 ones


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't see the video D:


----------



## asportking (Jan 5, 2012)

FlyingFingers said:


> I can't see the video D:


Are you on an ipod or something like that? That might be why.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 6, 2012)

FlyingFingers said:


> I can't see the video D:


 
The vids don't show up on Internet Explorer.


----------

